# Aetna- facet inj



## mattrobin (Nov 15, 2011)

Has anyone else had issues with Aetna denying cervical and/or lumbar facet joint injections as "experimental/ not medically necessary"?  I have reviewed their medical policy, and we are within the parameters. However, EVERYONE we bill lately is denied as "experimental"... any ideas/ thoughts/ suggestions?? thanks.


----------



## btadlock1 (Nov 15, 2011)

mattrobin said:


> Has anyone else had issues with Aetna denying cervical and/or lumbar facet joint injections as "experimental/ not medically necessary"?  I have reviewed their medical policy, and we are within the parameters. However, EVERYONE we bill lately is denied as "experimental"... any ideas/ thoughts/ suggestions?? thanks.



You read this policy, right? http://www.aetna.com/cpb/medical/data/1_99/0016.html

Make sure you're billing out the correct primary diagnosis code, and if you are, appeal with documentation showing how you met their requirements. You'll have to go back 3 months to show the failed conservative Tx, which may mean getting records from a referring physician, if necessary.


----------



## mattrobin (Nov 22, 2011)

yes, that is the medical policy i reviewed.


----------

